# Happy Holidays & 10% Off - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/12/17)

When we here at Sir Vape think of all the benefits of being in our business, we quickly think of our relationships with great customers like you. Thank you for giving us the chance to do what we enjoy. All the best for the holidays and New Year.

Our Xmas gift to you. 10% off everything online only from the 24th to 26th Dec 2017. Please use VAPEMAS coupon code on checkout 

The Sir's

PLEASE NOTE WE ARE OPEN THIS ENTIRE WEEKEND.

FRIDAY 22ND DEC 8:00AM TO 8:00PM (HAYWIRE 22 JUICE LAUNCH)

SATURDAY 23RD DEC 10:00AM TO 3:00PM

SUNDAY 24TH DEC 10AM TO 1:30PM

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Thanks @Sir Vape !
Wishing you guys happy holidays too!
And thank you for all the support you have given to us here on the forum and to the events and the community over the years

PS - Love the megaphone in the pic - and the code "VAPEMAS"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (23/12/17)

Wishing all at Sir's a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year too.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

